# Dec Wrap Challenge



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Taken directly from the NERBs website. Figure, who better to describe a decorative wrap challenge than the fella that started it....

"_May Contest entries must be submitted to Billy Vivona [email protected] Contest is open to all rodbuilders who submit a photo of a Decorative Wrap or Weave. Each entry will recieve 1 photo, and you may enter as many wraps as you like. This is a fun contest which is aimed at challenging each builder, but at the end of May we will have fishermen & rodbuilders vote for their favorite 3 wraps, and the winner will recieve an ego boost, lol._"

Cost nothing to enter. No tangible prize to the winner. This is just a great way to challenge yourself to build a decorative wrap. Open to ALL rod builders of ANY skill level. Build a wrap, take a pic of it, before epoxy usually gives better results, and send it to Billy's email above. Here is a link to the submissions so far.

http://northeastrodbuilders.com/contests/decwrapsmay2012.html

Robert


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

allright king,heres my entry.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you email it to billy? It will be put on that page, then at the end of the month, all of the pics will be voted on. Nice wrap!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

yep,took two times 'cause i'm an interweb boob,but it should be on the NERBS page


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

That is a nice wrap Sunburnt

I just wrapped up a Cobra sight casting rod AA Grey under, with AA Carolina Blue over and AA Black trims
and it took me one year since I put the under wraps on. (I aged it in the garage)

Epoxy is turning as I type...

I am waaaaaaaaaaaay too lazy to go for a closed butt wrap ( I may be too blind too....)


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> allright king,heres my entry.


That's Nice I love the way you closed it!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thx alot guys,now go vote so my ego can grow,lol


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That sir, is a sweet wrap.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

nice job!!I got this one and will be adding it to the Contest page in the next day or 2: http://northeastrodbuilders.com/contests/decwrapsmay2012.html 

THanks for doing this and sending it in, it's great to have all teh wraps on one page and imo it's fun to see what other people think of your work compared to others, and hopefully that motivates and inspires you to continue trying new wraps.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If you are still working on one, finish it and see about gettn it in. Only a couple more days till judging begins. I entered that simple dancing spider knowing I was finishing one up yest to enter. That one didn't work out so good so the spider is all I have to offer. Check out the entries so far. There is even a wrap that looks like the NERBs mascot.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Now, go vote. You do not have to of entered to vote. You do not have to be a rod builder to vote. Just go over to the link, pick your favorite(s) and email Billy your votes.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a pic of the winners wrap. It is only his 2nd wrap.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That's very impressive.


----------

